# Our sneak peak photos :)



## modified

I don't have a lot of time but I wanted to share these! We had the AMAZING Sassy from Assassynation for our photographer and we've made a life long friend in her. Her "assassyn" (assistant ;P) was just as amazing.

We had a first look and she was amazing to get some sneak peak photos up so fast. We got married yesterday!

We fly out to Krakow on honeymoon tomorrow and, when we get back and get the rest of the pro photos back, I'll be making a start on my report.


----------



## aly888

Oh my gawd it looks amazing!!!!!!

Enjoy your honeymoon


----------



## Elliebellie

Congratulations, your day looks AMAZING! So original and you can really see how much thought and attention went into every detail!

Can I ask what diner you went to in the pics? I'm Edinburgh too and it looks very cool, may have to have a wee visit there!

Have a lovely honeymoon :flower:


----------



## modified

Thank you very much!!

It's City Cafe on Blair Street! The guys in there are amazing and were SO accommodating. We didn't ask to go on the bar; they asked us if we'd like to get photos sitting on it! And in the pool table photo, there was a lot of clutter on the windows behind.. they offered to clear it all away! :D


----------



## tasha41

Amazing, well done!! And congratulations, wishing you guys all the best!! <3


----------



## Snuffles

OMG these photos are SO amazing!!!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Awesome! I'm so excited to see the rest... Enjoy your honeymoon! :flow:


----------



## starangel27

your wedding looks fantastic


----------



## Kerlouet

Fantastic Photos, Your day looks Awesome :) Hope you have a wonderful honeymoon :) :)


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations it looks amazing!!
I need you to plan my wedding, how you've put everything together and how it ALL matches, Ahhh I'm so jealous :haha:
I hope you had an fab day :)


----------



## MadameJ

Absolutely Gorgeous, your day looked totally perfect and everything looked amazing! Congrats on being a Mrs now :flower:


----------



## xSin

Love love love!!!


----------



## pichi

Love the photos! Hope you had a brilliant day and hope you have an amazing honeymoon too :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo ive been following your preparation thread like a hawk!

Fist off, massive contratulations Mrs! I hope your day was everything you pictured, and more! 

Secondly, your photo's are amazing! Really really lovely! What a cool idea that first look bit was, ive never heard of that before now, I suspect its not for everyone but it looks like it worked out so well for you and your husband. 

Gorgeous bride and goom, gorgeous photo's and gorgeous wedding! Have a lovely honeymoon x


----------



## modified

Thank you everyone!! :D :D


----------



## Arlandria

Beautiful photos Hun! You look stunning x


----------



## CountryBumkin

Omg amazing!
I love everything!
Hope you had a fab honeymoon :) x


----------



## modified

Thank you so much!! I've started a report :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ter-whirlwind-romance-our-wedding-report.html


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow looks amazing xx


----------



## Caslynn

Congrats! Everything looks so amazing! 
I love the shoes!


----------



## modified

Thanks everyone :) I started my report and I'll have the disc of the rest of the photos some time this coming week. Once they've arrived, they'll be included in the report :)


----------



## AP

Oh my actual god. i have never loved someones photos more than I have yours. You look *stunning!!!* Did you marry in Edinburgh too?


----------



## modified

Thank you! We married in Musselburgh :)


----------



## Abigailly

You look incredible!

City Cafe is one of my favorite places in the world. I love their chips!


----------



## modified

Thank you! They were so amazing and good to us.


----------



## Gemie

Wow wow wow you all look stunning! Did you get wedding tats? Can you post a pic? <3


----------



## Mummy May

I LOVE your pictures, this is the fab kind of wedding I would like. I especially love the furby :D Ours might have to join in the celebrations!! xx


----------

